# Www.tonedripper.com contest time!!! Free stuff



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Tone Dripper Stratocaster pickup giveaway!!! And V-Pick giveaway!!!

Many people complain of the "ice pick" aka strat bridge pickup found in most machine-wound pickups. Well here's your chance to fall in love again with the bridge position on your strat.

were giving away three Tone Dripper hand wound bridge pickups and 12 V-picks.










Rules (to be added to as I get more advise for y'all)
Random number generator.
Context will run until we get four pickup orders (on special now from $130 now at $105 plus s/h,) and V-Pick orders totaling 25 v-picks sold. Models are at www.tonedripper.com
Sound clips are at
Www.soundcloud.com/tonedripper


Entrants will only need to post in this thread to enroll. (max once per day)

Draw will ocur live on video and draw date will be announced here on guitars Canada. Draw will be 7days after our criteria is achieved.

Lmk if I'm Missing something.

If your curious as to how this bridge pickup sounds, it's in this guitar (Aria Pro Bobcat SSS) in this recording.

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fthe-hurley-jam%2Fmabatish-8-back-forth-aria-pro

Updates
Qualifiying orders are as if the first day of the draw. No orders yet. I just emailed the band Poison. They'll get their orders and it'll be all good.

Update July 7

Deal on vpick orders. 150!!
Any order of over $15 gets s/h @ $1.50 for the whole order!!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Is a context the same as a contest? 
I am getting old and not keeping up with new words and/or usage


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2017)

As long as you don't take the contest out of context.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm always looking for something new to try in this. Count me in.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Pick me, pick me!


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Doing my best to help keep the thread current.....
Thanks for the contest


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> I'm always looking for something new to try in this. Count me in.
> 
> View attachment 97305


Me too


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Cool, I do need set of single coils to try out - and picks are always welcome


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

This contest is for 3 separate strat bridge pickups. And some v-picks. As per the OP.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Schweet! Count me in for a new sweet pickup!


"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I'll play.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Woooooooooo!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

My strat is lacking in the bridge department...


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

Oooh I'm in  

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

sambonee said:


> This contest is for 3 separate strat bridge pickups. And some v-picks. As per the OP.


Win one, buy other two - nothing wrong with that.
No win - buy other three - nothing wrong with that either


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2017)

I guess that I'll have to acquire another Strat project.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

laristotle said:


> I guess that I'll have to acquire another Strat project.


I think we all should!


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Rock&Roll baby !


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

In!

TG


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Day 2, fight!


"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

tag....thanks for the game


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Was wondering what I was going to do with this...


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you Sean for doing this!


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I am interested in your middle pickups. The next couple of months are going to be tough for me, money wise.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Please count me in


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Contextually speaking, I'm in.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Yes please.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes, me again.
@laristotle below, i ordered some picks....


"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2017)

sambonee said:


> Context will run until we get four pickup orders (on special now from $130 now at $105 plus s/h,) and V-Pick orders totaling 25 v-picks sold.





sambonee said:


> Draw will be 7days after our criteria is achieved.


Anyone order anything yet?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Me again.

TG


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Bump


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I can't remember if I missed yesterday.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Awesome.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Day 4: free candy!


"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Day 4 already? wow time flies so fast...


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

How did I miss that?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm here


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I'll bite...just once
Good luck e'ryone!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

vokey design said:


> Me too


That's a Canadian as it gets! Look at that Tim's mug/cup! Lol


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Lola said:


> That's a Canadian as it gets! Look at that Tim's mug/cup! Lol


That Tims cup is involved in every project around my house 
It has made more than one appearance here. Lol.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Coffee time.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lola said:


> That's a Canadian as it gets! Look at that Tim's mug/cup! Lol


The old man carries one of those in his truck for a most Canadian ashtray.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

vokey design said:


> That Tims cup is involved in every project around my house
> It has made more than one appearance here. Lol.


that is an impressive project.....very nice


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Day 5: coffee time!










"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## Farmboyjo (Aug 26, 2016)

Here we are, Day 5. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Already day 5?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> The old man carries one of those in his truck for a most Canadian ashtray.


Note to @vokey design . Don't invite this guy to your place, he'll butt his ashes in your coffee. Used to drive me nuts when people did that to a partially drank beer at parties. Only took one sip to realize I didn't want to set anymore beer down.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Note to @vokey design . Don't invite this guy to your place, he'll butt his ashes in your coffee. Used to drive me nuts when people did that to a partially drank beer at parties. Only took one sip to realize I didn't want to set anymore beer down.


Don't worry about my Tims mug, I am the only one that touches it. 
Last time my sister was visiting I came downstairs in the morning to her drinking from it ... made her pour it in another mug. Lol


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Day five?

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Again.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

V-Picks!!!! Pearly Gates Screamer


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

And the Day 6 just started!


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

Been playing the ice pick lately...would love to hear the difference.

Sent from my SM-G386W using Tapatalk


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, the rules state that the draw happens when ...... what was the OP again?? 

Doh


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

vokey design said:


> Don't worry about my Tims mug, I am the only one that touches it.
> Last time my sister was visiting I came downstairs in the morning to her drinking from it ... made her pour it in another mug. Lol


I'm the same way with my coffee mug. Or should I say bucket. It holds close to 5 cups


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Day 6: Puppies!!!!










"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

managed to find this hidden between the spam posts....


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vokey design said:


> Don't worry about my Tims mug, I am the only one that touches it.
> Last time my sister was visiting I came downstairs in the morning to her drinking from it ... made her pour it in another mug. Lol





cboutilier said:


> I'm the same way with my coffee mug. Or should I say bucket. It holds close to 5 cups


Really, you guys shouldn't be so attached to possessions. It's just chattel. An albatross around your neck.

And don't ever - EVER - touch my Les Paul! Or I keeeeeeel you!


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I have a strat project in the works, so count me in


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

cbg1 said:


> managed to find this hidden between the spam posts....


So what that supposed to mean? I'm a big boy - i can take it.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Again ?


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

sambonee said:


> So what that supposed to mean? I'm a big boy - i can take it.


absolutely no offence intended....the forum was littered with a bunch of spam posts this morning.....sorry to cause you concern.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

All good. Either way I used to spam grande 9 dances 

Wanna dance?wanna dance?wanna dance? Nonstop for three hours.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

sambonee said:


> So what that supposed to mean? I'm a big boy - i can take it.


There were a lot of (real) spam posts yesterday morning. So literally this thread was hidden between them. (I at least understood it like that)


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Day Seven, gotta work today.


"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

sambonee said:


> Tone Dripper Stratocaster pickup giveaway!!! And V-Pick giveaway!!!
> 
> Many people complain of the "ice pick" aka strat bridge pickup found in most machine-wound pickups. Well here's your chance to fall in love again with the bridge position on your strat.
> 
> ...


Ok, count me in!! Still playing with those V-picks in my recent order (sure like the Venom!)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> Day Seven, gotta work today.
> 
> 
> "Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


You have to go to work, or that post will work & you will win?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I like Beers


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Day seven? Already??

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

DavidP said:


> Ok, count me in!! Still playing with those V-picks in my recent order (sure like the Venom!)


 Funny the venom is my favorite pick. The stiletto is my almost-favorite pick.


----------



## k tone (Oct 7, 2008)

Can I still enter?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

OK, I give in.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm pooping and bored


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

All are welcome.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I lost the V Pick that was my fave. 
I'm thinking it was in my pocket and went into the wash.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Lord-Humongous said:


> I lost the V Pick that was my fave.
> I'm thinking it was in my pocket and went into the wash.


 which one is it? I'll see if there's still stock of that one. If you win, I'll make sure it's one of the prize set.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

So sorry Sean, that you couldn't join us yesterday for Riff Wrath. It was great event.

Hopefully you'll be able to make it in September.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Day 8: puppy love










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

sambonee said:


> which one is it? I'll see if there's still stock of that one. If you win, I'll make sure it's one of the prize set.


V Pick, small pointed ultra lite. Best one for me (at least of those that I've tried).


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lord-Humongous said:


> I lost the V Pick that was my fave.
> I'm thinking it was in my pocket and went into the wash.


It's hanging out with the mismatched socks?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Day 9: look where Kitty's foot is, cracks me up.










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

bzrkrage said:


> Day 9: look where Kitty's foot is, cracks me up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are they yours or funny photo from the internet?
in anyway, made me good laugh


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Time to check in again.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Monday blues ...


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

raining once again......


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

... time to check in again, from the (finally sunny & warm) left coast!!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have had my Pearly Gates Screamer V Pick for 3+ years. Knock on wood it stays with me.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

bigboki said:


> Are they yours or funny photo from the internet?
> in anyway, made me good laugh


Oh.......they're mine........goofy..........but I love them.
Day 9 btw.


"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

bzrkrage said:


> Oh.......they're mine........goofy..........but I love them.
> Day 9 btw.
> 
> 
> "Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


Great, now I like the photo even more!!!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Well, I might as well take another chance.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Uh-huh-huh. Thank y', thank y' very much.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Taking another shot!!!
Thanks for the great offering!


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Ok, let's jump in again (one can never have enough V-Picks!!)


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Well if we want good odds, step right up. A trio of pickup orders and a handful of picks and the draw is off to the races.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I've been forgetting to post. Damn


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

My Mexican strat is begging to come back to life. This should help!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Day 10: did I mention that I like V-Picks?










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

seeing the sun two days in a row.........


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

It's morning already, I guess that I should have chose to sleep last night.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

cbg1 said:


> seeing the sun two days in a row.........


Lucky you, we got one day in a row.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> Day 10: did I mention that I like V-Picks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've been lazy about posting in here. I'll be amazed if I win.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

In like a dirty shirt on this contest!!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

bzrkrage said:


> Day 10: did I mention that I like V-Picks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool, but I wondered about the 'Actor' part, so I went to IMDB and he has a bunch of movies to his credit. It looks mostly (if not all) like credits for music writing. It'd be cool to see him acting ******* in some stuff, a la Steve Earle's characters in Treme or The Wire.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

The art of relaxation


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

bzrkrage said:


> Day 10: did I mention that I like V-Picks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very cool.......i`m going shopping..... ha went shopping but forgot to hit post reply .... ordered a small selection of picks.......if anyone has a discount code for the site they may want to pass it along .....i received an email almost instantly saying the order was filled and being shipped.....


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

another kick at the can!


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

And another rainy day in Toronto


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Is this still going on?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Wooo


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

... in again today!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Tone Chaser said:


> Is this still going on?


Does a bear sh!t in the woods? Is the pope catholic?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Does a bear sh!t in the woods? Is the pope catholic?


We used to reverse that--is a bear Catholic?
And, you know,does the pope...


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Another day another entry


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I missed out on winning a Strat yesterday. Let's try this.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

good morning


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

cbg1 said:


> good morning


You actually took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Don't forget to stock up on booze today!!!


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

On the road again, but still checking in.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Missed a day, my inlaws arrived…pity party at my house. So day 11?


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've missed a lot of days, but what the hell!


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Are we there yet??


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

DavidP said:


> Are we there yet??


Don't make me turn this car around!!


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I drank a lot of beer this weekend. I might have missed a few days.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

I definitely missed long weekend


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> I drank a lot of beer this weekend. I might have missed a few days.


I spent the long weekend in Halifax, and I also consumed quite a bit of beer (and rum, and whiskey)...must be a Halifax thing???

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

grumpyoldman said:


> ...must be a Halifax thing???
> 
> John
> thegrumpyoldman


*Halifax really does drink*
*Setting out to disprove the "myth" that Halifax has the most bars per capita, we find only supporting evidence.*

*Posted By Tim Bousquet on Wed, Nov 23, 2011 at 3:33 PM*
If I've heard it once, I've heard it a thousand times: "Halifax has the most bars per capita of any city in Canada."


click to enlarge
I gotta say, though, that I've always thought that was probably bullshit. Here's my thinking: this town lacks the small neighbourhood pub culture found in Britain and many American cities I'm well familiar with---in fact, it's straight out illegal to open a pub in much of this city. Instead, we favour the large, mega nightclubs: The Palace, The Dome, like that. Obviously, or at least so it seemed to me, if we have a few giant clubs that hold a lot of people instead of lots of tiny pubs that hold a few people each, than we'll have _fewer_, not more, bars per capita.

So I did some research. I called the Alcohol and Gaming Commission of Ontario and its counterpart here in Nova Scotia to find out how many liquor licences are found in the city of Toronto and urban HRM respectively. For HRM, they drilled down and gave me the figures for licences in areas with a Halifax or Dartmouth civic address---that is, the old cities of Halifax and Dartmouth. For Toronto, it was within the Toronto city limits. "Licences" in both cases was broadly interpreted, including bars, cabarets, hotel bars, clubs, etc. I pulled population figures off the web. The results:

*Toronto*
Licences: "approximately" 4,000
Population: 2,631,725
Drinking establishments per 1,000 population: 1.5

*Halifax & Dartmouth*
Licences: 655
Population: 282,000
Drinking establishments per 1,000 population: 2.3

I'm the first to admit there will be problems with the statistics---how do you judge population, are the urban/suburban lines comparable, etc---but the ratios are so very different that I think it's safe to say Halifax is clearly in an entirely different strata than Toronto when it comes to drinking establishments.

I suspect I brought an American bias to my preconceptions. I know that the American bar culture is very distinct, and very different, from Halifax's bar culture. Of course, there's the rest of Canada---Montreal, not to mention St. John's... readers are more than welcome to come up with their own stats and post their findings in the comments.

For myself, it's just good to know my instincts can sometimes be entirely wrong. A good lesson. That of course is why we should aim to support our views with real evidence.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

What's the prize again?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

greco said:


> *Halifax really does drink*
> *Setting out to disprove the "myth" that Halifax has the most bars per capita, we find only supporting evidence.*
> 
> *Posted By Tim Bousquet on Wed, Nov 23, 2011 at 3:33 PM*
> ...


Our small pub scene has grown quite a bit in recent years, owing mostly to the craft beer and hipster market. The traditional old guys in the pub drinking draught scene here mostly resides outside the city centers and in the outer edges of the HRM.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

and another day


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> I drank a lot of beer this weekend. I might have missed a few days.


I had a few beers (playing for 4 hours really keeps the beer consumption down) but it was the damn shooters. OMFG! I don't know who ended up with who's cables when we tore down. LOL


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

kicking the can one more time!


----------



## murraythek (Jun 1, 2013)

In!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Checking in from portage and main today


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Check OP added a deal
Form picks and
Pickups


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

and one more day


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Back home and at the corner of Axmith and Axmith......that one always confuses the out of towners...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I gotta go through my V picks again and pick a favorite to order a batch of.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Yeah, still away from home, so need to remember which V-picks are still on my bucket list!


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I keep forgetting to check in


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Where are we at with this? Do I have to go back and read the whole thread?


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

And I am still sick with the stupid and stubborn summer flu


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Checking in for today.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey Sean: How 'bout a list of in-stock v-picks? (Can't easily figure that out on the ToneDripper website.)


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

(This was copied from an older post. ) 

*Email order for prompt response. [email protected]*

Here is the inventory we have (the most popular ones)

Smaller picks








Medium picks









Larger ones









I know I have a few new ones. (1-2 of these following )
Saga
Jalepeño


And for those who like the stiletto, there's a new sidcut on the batch i got. Like the cut on the venom. Amazing pick. 

Orders over $15 - $1.50 shipping special. 
Pickups sets are down $25 for a good deal too.

Remember draw happens after we complete # of picks sold and # of pickup sets. (I don't recall how many. See OP)


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

sambonee said:


> Special
> On shipping
> 
> Order 4 or more v-picks and you get $2 shipping. (remember that our pics are already at par with the US pricing and shipping from US is $12 if you order from there). *Email order for prompt response. [email protected]*
> ...


i ordered a small picks assortment an a couple of others from the us site....did not realize there were two options to order from


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

So ... what happened with these pups ? Anybody win something yet ?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The parameters haven't been met yet for The draw. 

Getting closer though.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

This is a thread that never ends.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Tone Chaser said:


> This is a thread that never ends.


It goes on & on my friend.......


"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

I ordered a selection of picks......pretty interesting...have not found one that will replace my Dunlop tortex jazz.....but we will see


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Hand wound tone drippers would be interesting to try for sure!


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I remembered to check in two days in a row, after missing a week or two.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Just got a batch from Sean this week - really liking the Jalapeno!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2017)

DavidP said:


> really liking the Jalapeno!!


Is there a Habanero?
That's more my flavour.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Still missing my favourite Vpick. I think it went through the wash. Or it's on the carpet beside my amp and I can't see it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2017)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Or it's on the carpet beside my amp and I can't see it.


It'd be cool if they had just a bit of metal in them so that you can swipe a magnet across your floor to find them.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Why not?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Flashlight in a dark room. Move it around in your are of sight while you search . The reflection will be moving. .


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Count me in.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

keefsdad said:


> Count me in.


Okay--one more in...


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

Crosby Stills Nash and Young:


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

There's a deal on pickups and picks to help this contest along. See OP. 

and thankfully the rendering of the products won't let anyone down. On the contrary my dear Watson. Magnanimous enjoyment and euphoria!!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

one more set to sell and we're going to do the draw!!!!

let's get it rockin!!


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

excellent


----------



## murraythek (Jun 1, 2013)

In!


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

nice


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Who's buying ... come one, one more.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

You can do it...


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Go, go, go!


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Ha! ...and I thought this had failed to achieve critical mass!!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Been a while.... hats in the ring again!


"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah. One more for the show


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

What's this all about boys?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm, really?
Cool...


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

How’s about one for Roctober ending?


Sent from my Other OTHER brain


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm a patient camper.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

bzrkrage said:


> How’s about one for Roctober ending?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other OTHER brain


A contest? I am in! What kind of contest is it? 
What free goodies are being given away?


----------

